# Remember-  concrete hurts!



## bluemtn (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, in my new classes which are held on very limited matting, there's a phrase sometimes used:  instructor-  "What are we standing on?"  Class-  "Concrete!"  Instructor: "What happens when you fall on concrete?"  Class: "It hurts!"  

Well, I'm finding out that it not only hurts when you fall on it wrong, but it is leaving a bruise on the top of my foot when in seiza.  Does anyone have suggestions on how to prevent this?  Any good shoes out there?  HELP!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 17, 2008)

tkdgirl said:


> Well, I'm finding out that it not only hurts when you fall on it wrong, but it is leaving a bruise on the top of my foot when in seiza. Does anyone have suggestions on how to prevent this? Any good shoes out there? HELP!


 
Maybe Tough it out till your foot gets used to it?  Or wrap your feet. Or Take up a collection and buy your instructor some mats. 

Actually I took a rough throw last week, and came down VERY wrong and slammed my knee into the mat... it swelled up and turned all kinds of shades of purple, and I thanked my lucky stars we had mats in the new place... if it had been the raw floor that we used to train on, it prolly would have broken.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2008)

The addidas shoes for TKD are great if he allows them


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 17, 2008)

I remember when we trained in Japan, I found out quite quickly that "ground is hard".  No mats there.

May your bruises heal quickly.:angel:


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I used to have a pair for another reason, but they got lost in a move.  Luckily, another lady wears them, so I know that they're allowable.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wear steel toed boots.  It'll make folks really avoid your round kicks! 
There is just no way I could train my style on concrete.  There are so many throws and rolls that classes would be very short and very infrequent.


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 18, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Wear steel toed boots. It'll make folks really avoid your round kicks!
> There is just no way I could train my style on concrete. There are so many throws and rolls that classes would be very short and very infrequent.


 

Well, we do have some mats for those kinds of things, but just not enough for everyone to be able to sit on them.  It's still a fairly new school, though...


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 18, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Wear steel toed boots.  It'll make folks really avoid your round kicks!
> There is just no way I could train my style on concrete.  There are so many throws and rolls that classes would be very short and very infrequent.


Heh, so would a fight on the average street/sidewalk. :asian:


----------

